# Heladera Coventry 1 frio no enfria



## Sergioc (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola a todos. Es mi primer post, luego del de presentacion. 
Mi consulta es sobre una heladera nofrost Coventry BC-1602 T que me encontre en la calle. Como hace 1 año que no tengo heladera, la recogí, a sabiendas que la habian tirado porque seguramente no andaba. La idea es repararla hasta donde pueda yo solo, asi abarato el trabajo y el costo del posible técnico en caso de que haya que soldar y cargar gas, ya que eso por ahora no podre hacerlo. Lo primero que hice fue conectarla a 220 y vi que el motor zumba mucho...o sea hace ruido parejo pero bastante fuerte para mi gusto. Lo deje por 2 horas y no cortó. Me equivoqué en el tiempo porque deberia haberla dejado por 4 horas por lo que leido por ahi. Luego de no cortar el motor por esas 2 horas supuse que era el termostato roto, lo saqué y lo desarmé...no se para que lo hice, pues ya no sirve mas y tendré que reemplazarlo. Antes de sacar el termostato toque la parrilla de atras y estaba  temperatura ambiente y pareja desde arriba hacia abajo. Puede ser que le falte gas ?

El sistema creo que es uno de los mas sencillos: termostato, bocha, releé y protector térmico.

Viendo videos y problemas que tenian otros usuarios en el foro aprendí algunas cosas 
-Pude hacer prueba de motor identificando las bobinas: entre el pin comun y el pin de trabajo me da 9.7. Entre el pin comun y el de Arranque me da 49.2 y entre los pines de Trabajo y Arranque me da 58.2. que seria practicamente la suma de los 2 anteriores y con ello corroborando que el motor no esta tan mal, no ? hice una prueba de fuga entre el pin de Trabajo y la Masa y no tengo continuidad.

Saque el releé y lo probe con el tester haciendo prueba de continuidad boca abajo y luego boca arriba, tal cual vi en un video de pruebas de un brasilero. De una forma da continuidad y de la otra no, con lo cual supongo que esta bien...ustedes diran si esta bien hecha la prueba o no.

Lo que no pude probar es el protector térmico  porque tiene como una chapa unida a la bocha y no quise hacerle fuerza por miedo a romperlo. Sale tirando ? veo como un cable que va de una pata del protector térmico al comun de la bocha. Puede ser que este cortado por lo que se en el terminal o es asi ? pongo foto asi lo ilustro mejor.

Mi pregunta puntual es si luego de probar el protector termico y suponiendo que todo este en condiciones medianamente normales, puedo conectar a 220 y probar sin el termostato conectado....los cables que iban al termostato estan sueltos dentro de la heladera. Se hace una union entre el celeste y el negro ?  o nada puedo hacer hasta tanto consiga el termostato ? Gracias de antemano y un gran saludo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

El protector térmico te tiene que dar continuidad entre contactos (<< 0,2Ω)

*Edit*
Si conectas la heladera ¿ Que hace (O que  hace) ?


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 11, 2016)

Sergioc dijo:


> *Lo primero que hice fue conectarla a 220 y vi que el motor zumba mucho...o sea hace ruido parejo pero bastante fuerte para mi gusto.* Lo deje por 2 horas y no cortó. Me equivoqué en el tiempo porque deberia haberla dejado por 4 horas por lo que leido por ahi. Luego de no cortar el motor por esas 2 horas supuse que era el termostato roto, *lo saqué y lo desarmé*
> . *Puede ser que le falte gas ?*
> 
> El sistema creo que es uno de los mas sencillos: termostato, bocha, releé y protector térmico.




Si hace ruido(zumba), es porque el motor funciona, y si el zumbido es muy fuerte, debes tener algun conducto vibrando y rozando algo.

Fíjate si hay alguna sección suelta, el oido te dirá donde está el ruido.

No te escapas de un servicio técnico.


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 11, 2016)

Gracias "Fogonazo" por el dato. Pero...lo pruebo asi como esta conectado a la bocha, o sea insitu ? o lo saco para probarlo ? de ser asi expliquenme como porque intente tirar hacia afuera y esta repegado. Sale tirando nomas ?

Despues de que hice pelota el Termostato no la conecte mas porque no se si se puede asi con los cables que iban al termostato ahora al aire...o hay que puentear algo ?

Gracias "Yosimiro" por responder. Ya se que me la mandé en colores con lo del termostato pero fue de guapo a ver si era eso y sin haber mirado ningun video ni pedido consejos...fue el fragor de haberla encontrado y queria a toda costa, conectarla y que funcione jaja. Ahora ya está, hay que cambiarlo. Obvio que el motor esta andando ademas de por el ruido típico, por los valores que tome de las bobinas y eso al menos me deja mas tranquilo. Despues de que me digan si la puedo enchufar sinb termostato y si tengo que puentear o no los cables veo lo que me comentas de verificar de donde proviene el ruido y luego les digo. Gracias por ahora.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

Sergioc dijo:


> Gracias "Fogonazo" por el dato. Pero...lo pruebo asi como esta conectado a la bocha, o sea insitu ? o lo saco para probarlo ? de ser asi expliquenme como porque intente tirar hacia afuera y esta repegado. Sale tirando nomas ?


Sip, desconecta uno de los terminales y mide continuidad.
Según el multímetro te debe dar una resistencia de "0"


> Despues de que hice pelota el Termostato no la conecte mas porque no se si se puede asi con los cables que iban al termostato ahora al aire...o hay que puentear algo ?


Para comprobar puedes hacerla funcionar haciendo puente sobre el termostato.

*OJO* si el termostato también enciende la luz interior, puedes hacer un puente incorrecto y generar un cortocircuito.

Si lograste que funcione el motor, déjalo encendido unos 10 minutos, el motor *NO* debe detenerse, si lo hace puede ser indicio de motor dañado.


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 11, 2016)

Perfecto Fogonazo. Ahi desconecte los terminales del térmico y medi entre sus 2 patas y me marca 0.9 Ω.

Por otro lado, si bien tiene el compartimiento para el portafoco y el foco, apenas la abri vi que no habia nada, o sea se lo han sacado y hay un cable amarillo cortado tanto adentro de la heladera como abajo. Eso lo veremos luego para dejarla con luz como debe ser   El termostato es de 2 terminales y estaba (cuando la encontre y luego enchufe para ver que hacía) conectado al celeste y al negro que llevan 220. Entre esos dos dices que haga el puente, verdad ? y ahi pruebo de dejarla por 10 minutos. Esta prueba la voy a hacer obviamente, pero al comienzo, como indiqué, cuando la conecté por primera vez el motor arrancó y estuvo sin parar por 2 horas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2016)

Cómo mínimo necesitás :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-599793526-valvula-ajustable-pinche-para-refrigeracion-14-516-38-_JM_ 

-_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-602514096-garrafa-descartable-r-134-a-dupont-750-gr-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-601267580-juego-de-mangueras-x3u-manifold-r-12-r-22-r-134-x-60-cm-_JM_ 

Y rezarle a lagún Dios 

Saludos !


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 11, 2016)

> Antes de sacar el termostato toque la parrilla de atras y estaba temperatura ambiente y pareja desde arriba hacia abajo. Puede ser que le falte gas ?



si despues de 2 horas no calento la parrilla, es muy factible que no tenga gas, revisa el congelador si no hay marcas de cuchillo


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 15, 2016)

Yosimiro, el oido y la vibracion los siento en el motor, no en otro lado...podra ser algo del alojamiento interno que se haya desgastado y y haya quedado torcido y por eso roza ?

Fogonazo, tuve extremo cuidado y arranco sin hacer chisporroteo alguno   En este momento el motor no ha parado y lleva por cronometro 1 hora. La parrilla trasera sigue fria entonces verifiqué  cuidadosamente lo que has dicho tu...

...Solaris8. Dentro del refrigerador (parte de abajo, no del freezer) levanté la chapa que se ve en el fondo (foto 1) y del lado de atras de ese chapon veo que hay una serpentina con caño de aluminio y pegada a ella otra de caño de aluminio mas fino y en una parte OH OH, una fisura (foto 2). pregunta: el freon viaja por ambas tuberias, o se ala mas fina y la ams gruesa ? o solo por la gruesa ? o solo por la fina ? pregunto esto para saber si se puede haber escapado el freon por esa fisura en el caño mas fino. 

Por lo que veo todos coinciden en que no me salvo del servicio técnico y coincido...el tema es hacer todo lo que mas pueda yo para abaratar el mismo ya que no cuento con mucho dinero. Fui a ver a una persona q trabaja en refrigeracion y le expuse mi caso y me dijo que puede ser el motor que ande electricamente pero no mecanicamente y en ese caso que habia que cambiar la bocha. Le dije: porque ? no hay nadie que trabaje abriendola y reparandola por dentro ? No, me contesto....eso se cambia y punto. Bueh...hasta yo me animo a darle a la mola y al serrucho, el problema es si perdió compresion y haya roto algun flaper (o como se llame) y si es factible conseguir los repuestos. De no ser posible esto ultimo, le doy la razon a ese tecnico. 
Habiendo pasado 1 hora y 1/2, toco sigue prendida y fria la parrilla pero se me dio por tocar el motor y esta muy muy caliente, como si no tuviera aceite,...me queme la mano jaja

Que hago muchachos ? por sonde sigo ? o mejor dicho, por donde empiezo ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 16, 2016)

Con la cañería en ese estado , me olvidaría de esa heladera . . . 

Quizás usar la bocha para hacer un compresor


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 16, 2016)

Se hacen muy buenos compresores para inflar ruedas con las "bochas" de heladera!! 

Si te queres salvar de un tecnico para poner gas , el equipamiento es tan caro que vas a perder plata ...

Yo cambie la bocha de la mia porque hacia ruido , de bronca la desarme y lo que tenia es que se habia soltado una de las suspensiones del motor .
Por el aspecto esa heladera no parece no-frost ... la caracteristica de estas es que el aire circula movido por un ventilador . Suelen tener problemas cuando por exceso de apertura no llegan a "limpiar" la escarcha y se congela el sensor . Solucion : dejarlas mas de 24 hs apagada y con el freezer abierto o desarmar la parte trasera del freezer y descongelarla ...
... Ahora bien, como dice el amigo 2M ... ese evaporardor esta destruido!!

Aclaracion: se muy poco de heladeras....


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 17, 2016)

Gracias 2metros y Antonio por vuestras palabras de aliento, jaja...Tenes razon Antonio, yo me confundí cuando arme el post, esta heladera No Es NoFrost, trae el freezer cerrado y no tiene ventilador...soy conciente que hay que meterle mucha mano y mucha plata y mas aun no teniendo las herramientas adecuadas para hacerlo.
Pero pregunto, porque hay que tirar todo y comprar nuevo ? esa es la mas facil, la idea es poder reparar y buscarle la vuelta a las cosas. Vi por ejemplo que con una varilla de soldalum y un soplete de butano descartable podria reparar la serpentina. Con una varilla de simil plata y el mismo soldador, podria hacer las soldaduras en la bocha y en la resistencia. Lo mas complicado seria si tengo que reparar la bocha porque haya perdido compresion...ahi si no se bien que es lo que se rompe y lo hay que reemplazar y si se consiguen los repuestos. En ese caso si estaria para reemplazo (la bocha) pero hasta no probar de cortar los caños de cobre (alta y baja) no sabré...creo que es la prueba que sigue...acepto comentarios y sugerencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2016)

Si cortás los caños de alta y baja (lo mas largos posible) y la retirás de la heladera.

Enchufás la bocha previa prueba con buscapolos para asegurarte que no tenga pérdida de corriente , y entonces si , la prueba de oro  agarrás el caño con la mano y tapás la alta con el pulgar , y a su vez el otro pulgar reforzando al primero. Si no sos capáz de retener la presión de aire , la bocha está perfecta .

Yo esperaría oooootra heladera que la hayan tirado sin bocha o con la bocha quemada y entonces , con las uniones macho NPT , mas las tuercas , unis los caños haciendoles pestaña , a la baja le pondrías una Tee en vez de unión y ahí le pondrias la válvula de carga


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 17, 2016)

> esta muy muy caliente, como si no tuviera aceite,...me queme la mano jaja



eso es casi seguro cuando se partieron los caños,... se fue el aceite....


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 19, 2016)

Bad news muchachos... no hay casi compresion en la bocha. pregunta: nadie mas hace ese trabajo artesanal de reparar una bocha ? o sea, yo me animo a hacerlo, pero conseguiria los repuestos ? ese es mi miedo...de perder tiempo y no poder resolverlo por falta de algun repuesto o porque sean tan caros que no valga la pena repararla. Opiniones ?


----------



## pepelui01 (Feb 22, 2016)

Te explico porqué ya no se reparan bochas de heladera (y después te explico qué calidad tienen las pocas que se consiguen de recambio).
El costo de reparar "bien" un motocompresor es superior al precio de cualquier motocompresor chino. Con reparar "bien", me refiero a poner un bobinado nuevo, cambiar conjunto de pistón, biela y cigueñal, alisar la camisa o encamisar, aceite, etc. No pueden competir con el precio.
En lo que respecta a repararla tu mismo, no lo tomes a mal, pero si no tienes experiencia en la materia, lo veo muy difícil. Ya que tendrías que tener las herramientas necesarias, poner supermedida de pistón (previo alisado de la camisa a la medida correspondiente), contar con los flapers de baja y alta, que seguro no cierran bien, juego de juntas, que son difíciles de conseguir,  alinear el conjunto de pistón-biela-cigueñal. Luego cerrar la bocha con soldadura eléctrica, sin dejar poros (muchas horas de práctica, lo digo por experiencia), ya que el freón se escapa como nada.
Y ni hablar de soldar la placa que presentaste en la foto (dentro de la heladera), es de una pared muy fina, y cuando la quieras soldar con aluminio, se va a agujerear más todavía.
Querías opiniones, pues tienes la mía, que hace casi 20 años que estoy en la refrigeración y en donde saber electrónica me hizo ganar un terreno muy importante, con respecto a otros colegas. 
Saludos.



En cuanto a los compresores que se consiguen de recambio, bueh, mejor ni hablar. Explico el procedimiento que usan.
Los "reparadores", compran lotes de 50-100 bochas (por poner un número de ejemplo), que no funcionan. Los desarman a todos, y de ahí sacan "andando" el 35-50%. No sueñes con algún componente nuevo (salvo el aceite). Así te vas a encontrar con "reparaciones" que tienen colocado un bobinado que ha funcionado más de 8-10 años. Y con la parte mecánica pasa algo parecido. se recupera lo que tenga poco desgaste y el resto se desecha.
Por eso solo se repara equipos herméticos grandes (más de 3HP) o equipos semiherméticos. Ya que los costos son distintos.


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 24, 2016)

Gracias Pepelui01 por tu tiempo. Muy buena explicacion me has dado. Entonces...si decido jugarmela a reparar la placa (la de la foto) y tengo la suerte que me quede bien, con una bocha nueva, soldando el cobre (alta y baja), cambiando termostato, haciendo vacio y cargando el freon, tendria una heladerita con freezer andando bien  le tengo un poco de miedo a lo de la soldadura de la placa por lo que me planteas. Que pasa si armo una placa en cobre ? o sea saco la placa esa y la reemplazo por una en caño de cobre ? es viable ?


----------



## pepelui01 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ya que estás dispuesto a morir en el intento...
Puedes comprar una placa de caños de cobre (cara) o una de aluminio (bastante accesible). No recomiendo que la hagas tu mismo.
Pero antes practica el soldar cobre-aluminio. Al principio no es tan fácil. Y menos en el poco espacio que tienes dentro de la heladera, y encima rodeado de paredes de plástico. 
Luego , antes de poner el compresor nuevo, limpia el circuito con R141. Barrido con nitrógeno. Cambio de filtro. Sueldas el compresor nuevo. Buen vacío y carga de refrigerante.
Un trabajito.


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 25, 2016)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Ya que estás dispuesto a morir en el intento...
> Puedes comprar una placa de caños de cobre (cara) o una de aluminio (bastante accesible). No recomiendo que la hagas tu mismo.
> Pero antes practica el soldar cobre-aluminio. Al principio no es tan fácil. Y menos en el poco espacio que tienes dentro de la heladera, y encima rodeado de paredes de plástico.
> Luego , antes de poner el compresor nuevo, limpia el circuito con R141. Barrido con nitrógeno. Cambio de filtro. Sueldas el compresor nuevo. Buen vacío y carga de refrigerante.
> Un trabajito.



Me encantan los desafios, el problema es todo lo que uno necesita para dejarla bien....son muchas cosas y muy caras...voy a ver de que me disfrazo. Gracias Pepe


----------



## pepelui01 (Feb 25, 2016)

Por algo la encontraste en la calle....


----------



## Sergioc (Feb 25, 2016)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Por algo la encontraste en la calle....



Si lo se pepe pero no imagine que estaba tan hecha pelota...me da lastima porque el gabinete esta bueno. Pero vere que hago, de ultima la subasto con base 1 peso, jaja


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 26, 2016)

> Bad news muchachos... no hay casi compresion en la bocha.



revisaste si tiene aceite?...(si le falta aceite pierde compresion)

pero como dijeron los compañeros es mas caro arreglarla (bien), que comprar otra, si salvaste la bocha, proa hacer un compresor casero....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2019)

Guenas!
Tengo una heladera Coventry de modelo desconocido, que tiene congelador (no freezer) y es de tamaño mas bien pequeño (debe medir 1.4 mts de alto). Esa heladera la usaba cuando trabajaba en Buenos Aires y siempre anduvo perfectamente bien, aunque había que descongelarla periódicamente para sacarle el hielo que se juntaba (típico ). Era algo bastante fácil: yo desconectaba la heladera, ponía los cajones de la verdura debajo del congelador para juntar el agua del deshielo, dejaba la puerta abierta y le apuntaba un ventilador. Dos o tres horas mas tarde tiraba el agua, ponía los comestibles y bebestibles adentro y listo hasta dentro de 4 o 5 meses.
Esta heladera ahora está en mi casa por que la Sra. Zoidberg dice que la necesitaba y sigue funcionando bien, peeeeeeero...cuando ella la descongela no sigue mi procedimiento "zen" para hacerlo y con una espátula de plastico (y otra de acero ) despega el hielo para acelerar el proceso. Hasta acá todo iba bien pero de un día para otro el congelador comenzó a decongelarse con la heladera encendida y la puerta cerrada. Hubo que sacar los alimentos y secar el enchastre, pero la heladera seguía enfriando perfectamente, y luego de limpiarla me imaginé que habría palmado algún caño de gas de los que envuelven al congelador...pero si la heladera seguía funcionando OK..dudaba que se hubiera perdido el gas.
En fin..cerré la puerta y al día siguiente el congelador ya estaba haciendo hielo nuevamente como si nada hubiera pasado . Transcurrieron un par de meses de funcionamiento perfecto y otra vez el mismo chiste de descongelarse y mojar las cosas que están adentro y luego seguir funcionando OK.
Esta es la etiqueta que tiene la heladera:

Andá a enteder que diablos dice en el "modelo"...
Esta heladera es del año 2000 y cuando yo la usaba en Bs. As. estaba bastante vacía en forma casi permanente (botellas de agua, latas de birra, un par de hambuerguesas en el congelador...ese tipo de tonteras). Ahora trabaja mucho mas cargada con alimentos y botellas, y se abre y cierra mucho mas seguido.
Cosas que pensé que sucedían:
1- Palmó el protector de sub y sobre-tensiones: lo cambié por otro "mas tradicional" por que el que compré y viene con microprocesador era demasiado sensible en verano y por ahí cortaba. No cambió nada...
2- Palmó un caño de gas: difícil por que el congelador sigue trabajando y congelando hasta que le dá la huevada y se descongela...y después sigue bien.
3- Dejan la puerta abierta: Imposible, me he cansado de revisarla y siempre está cerrada. El burlete está un poco rajado por afuera en un par de lugares, pero por dentro traba la puerta a la perfección.
4- Tiene alguna falla del automático y por ahí no arranca el motor: no puedo estar todo el día mirando y escuchando, pero la heladera es muy silenciosa y se escucha perfectamente cuando arranca y se detiene. Los alimentos están siempre frios...me parece que no vá por ahí el asunto.
5- Es una heladera inteligente y si tiene mucho hielo se descongela sola: poneeeleeee.... pero no encuentro el maldito manual de usuario y tampoco el entiendo modelo para ver si encuentro un service de coventry a fin de garrearle una copia y enterarme si la heladera es capaz de hacer eso.

Bueno...con estos antecedentes, alguien tiene idea que diablos puede suceder??? A mí no me parece un comportamiento normal, y el plazo de "deshielo" no es fijo...la ultima vez estuvo como tres o cuatro días descongelando a pesar de no haber nada en el congelador...excepto hielo, claro.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 28, 2019)

Fijate que había unas que tenían un timer mecánico de descongelado abajo de todo , al lado del motocompresor , en teoría había que ponerlo en hora para que descongelara tipo 2 de la matina  . . .  y cuando empezaban a funcionar mal traían problemas . . .


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 28, 2019)

Dr....Algo así, es su heladera ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2019)

Es parecida...pero el congelador es mas chico. Busque fotos en ML pero aparecian esas y no la mia.
Es esta otra:


----------



## pepelui01 (Jun 28, 2019)

Está bien, para el caso es lo mismo....
Por los datos que has puesto, problema de pérdida de refrigerante (apuñalamiento en el momento de descongelarla  ), imposible. Timer de descongelado, no trae.... Juego doble contra sencillo, a que se está quedando trabado el termostato (mal llamado automático, perdón). Te digo esto, ya que no comentas, si cuando se descongela, el compresor sigue encendido o no. Si sigue encendido, y así y todo, se descongela, el problema es otro totalmente distinto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 28, 2019)

Gracias por tu atencion!
Voy a verificarlo, por que ahora mismo esta ocurriendo el descongelamiento, pero hasta donde he visto el compresor corta y arranca normalmente.
De hecho, en este momento, el compresor esta detenido y hay un poco de agua en el "piso" de la heladera.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2019)

Si no tiene el cachivache ese de descongelado automático (lo traían las alta gama  ) entonces es el termostato que se traba y posiblemente se destrabe con alguna vibración (cargarla con birras , cerrar puerta )


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si no tiene el cachivache ese de descongelado automático (lo traían las alta gama  ) entonces es el termostato que se traba y posiblemente se destrabe con alguna vibración (cargarla con birras , cerrar puerta )


Si, no le encontré nada que pareciera un timer cerca de la bocha, y estaba pensando en el termostato...aunque es un modo de falla medio raro, pero esa heladera fué transportada varias veces en diversos medios y tal vez ahí se produjo el problema. Veré si puedo revisar el termostato...aunque la heladera parece mantener las cosas refrigeradas..Pregunta: hay un termostato solo para el congelador??? O es el mismo para toda la heladera??


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 1, 2019)

El termostato suele ser unico, si no es de alta gama o mas o menos moderna, con dos compresores o con un compresor y una valvula que manda el gas al evaporador del congelador o al evaporador del refrigerador. En este tipo que comentas, suelen terner un evaporador unico dentro del refrigerador, en el que la primera parte del evaporador, donde genera mas frio, esta hubicado en el compartimento del congelador y el resto en el refrigerador. Tambien hay otras en las que todo el evaporador esta en el compartimento del congelador y el regrigerador funciona con el frio que "cae" del congelador.
En el tipo que comentas solo hay un termostato en el compartimento del regrigerador, ya que se da por echo, que si el refrigerador esta a 4º digamos, el congelador esta a la temperatura correcta.
Si el termostato falla suele notarse un exceso de frio, los alimentos se congelan porque en un 99% de los casos, el termostato se queda conectado, es decir, en su interior los contactos se quedan pegados por la chispa que se produce al conectar y desconectar.
Una manera "simple" de saber si funciona bien, es observar el funcionamiento del motor, si el motor esta en marcha siempre que te acercas a coger algo....mal asunto. O estando el motor encendido con frio en el interior probar a girarlo hacia el minimo a ver si escuchas el "click" y detiene el motor.
En una ocasion, un cliente de la empresa donde trabajaba, se dedicaba a darle un golpe cuando observaba que el motor no paraba, entonces se escuchaba el "click" y paraba, asi estuvo dos años hasta que decidio cambiarlo.
Lo ideal es descongelar todo dejandolo apagado para asegurarse de que todo esta de forma inicial,  y no hay hielo en el evaporador, despues conectar el aparato y observar unos dias el funcionamiento del motor, si se detiene o no. Esto lo digo porque si el termostato dañado se queda conectado puede ser que pasado un tiempo en evaporador se genere un bloque de hielo, que hace que no se note que enfria demasiado, y al no salir el frio del evaporador, el frio del hielo mantenga los alimentos a una temperatura que parece correcta, aunque el motor no pare, con lo que estas gastando una cantidad electricidad considerable...

Por cierto, al transportar los aparatos con sistema de frio, es necesario colocarlo de forma vertical, no horizontal, ya que el aceite del motor pasa a los tubos por donde debe circular el gas, en caso de tener que transportarlo de otra forma,  cuando lo dejes en la nueva ubicacion hay que dejarlo de manera vertical minimo 2 horas, si pueden ser mas mejor, asi el aceite vuelve al fondo del compresor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2019)

Gracias!!!
Voy a verificar eso!!!
Hasta donde yo he visto, el motor corta y arranca sin problemas, pero no he analizado tan fino como decís.
Veo e informo luego.


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 1, 2019)

He estado 10 años reparando todo tipo de aparatos de frio y son complicados, puede parecer que funciona, pero no va bien y l cliente te vuelve loco, como digo en frio 2+2 no son 4, pueden ser 3.5 o 4.5...


----------



## pepelui01 (Jul 1, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, no le encontré nada que pareciera un timer cerca de la bocha, y estaba pensando en el termostato...aunque es un modo de falla medio raro, pero esa heladera fué transportada varias veces en diversos medios y tal vez ahí se produjo el problema. Veré si puedo revisar el termostato...aunque la heladera parece mantener las cosas refrigeradas..Pregunta: hay un termostato solo para el congelador??? O es el mismo para toda la heladera??


Dr., por eso te dije, que para el caso, el modelo era lo de menos. Lo importante era ver, el tipo de heladera. Hacé de cuenta, que la tuya, es una Siam 90 moderna....
Y con respecto a la falla, no es tan raro cómo te parece. Un termostato con casi 20 años de uso, puede presentar la falla de quedarse pegado, no cortando nunca el funcionamiento del compresor, o tener la falla que te presenta. LLegar a la temperatura de corte, y quedarse trabado cuando tiene que reponer. Por eso te pregunté, si se descongelaba, estando el compresor en funcionamiento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2019)

Si tenés *un timer de vidriera* , ponelo 15 si , 15 no , infinitamente y conectá ahí el motor directamente , controlalo algunos días


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 1, 2019)

No...no tengo un timer de vidriera a mano, pero dudo que el termostato sea muy caro. Veré si consigo uno en una casa de refrigeracion cerca de casa..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2019)

Cuesta entre 250 y 800 , dependiendo . . .  se llama termostato para 1 frío *modelo TF7* , o sus reemplazos. El bulbo , que puede ser solo un capilar va atornillado al congelador. Fijate mas o menos el largo , supongo que de 90 cm te va. Llevá la perilla porque a veces o tiene distinto calce o tiene invertidas las temperaturas.

El TF8 viene con un botoncito central de descongelado que recomiendo no instalar o de instalarlo , no usar jamás. La mejor y mas segura forma de descongelar es desenchufar y no tocar el termostato.


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 2, 2019)

Aqui en España los termostatos en la empresa que trabajaba los cobrabamos a 20e o por ahi, no recuerdo exactamente, el modelo era similiar al TF7 que comentais, un termostato simple. Eso si, venian bloqueados con una patilla que hay que doblar hacia afuera para que funcione.
Los que si me gustaban son los electronicos con su "biblia" de configuracion de parametros programables,calibracion de sondas, desescarches por tiempo o resistencias,control de ventiladores, tiempos de goteo, retardo en la conexion de los ventiladores del evaporador, histeresis, dos sondas una para control de temperatura y otra para la temperatura del evaporador para finalizar los desescarches, vamos un termostato muy listo jajaja.
Eso si el precio se te iba por las nubes y para remplazarlo lo dificil era cambiar las sondas que van metidas por el "chasis" del aparato, solucion? dejar las sondas, practicamente nunca fallan y cambiar solo el termostato y las sondas nuevas a guardar, tengo sondas de esas para dar y regalar jajaja.
Luego tenias al tipico cliente demasiado observador, que se colocaba una silla en la puerta de la camara y con un reloj controlaba el tiempo que pasaba el motor en funcionamiento para bajar un grado en la camara, si tardaba mas de lo habitual... telefono y a decirte que algo pasaba...y tengo que decir, que la mayoria de las veces no se equivocaba...tenia una camara de congelacion con un compresor Bitzer aleman de 6 cilindros en V de 15CV de potencia, la llegue a bajar a -45º grados en el interior y seguia bajando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 9, 2019)

Hola de nuevo.
Estuve analizando de cerca a la heladera y encontré lo siguiente:
1- El "sensor" del termostato va sujeto atrás del congelador, donde se hace bastaaaante hielo. No he podido ver en que estado se encuentra ni como va montado por que tengo que descongelar la heladera y a la Sra. Zoidberg no le gusta la idea en estos dias. Temo que en alguna descongelada haya recibido una herida de guerra....
2- El compresor no funciona continuamente, pero ya van un par de veces que arranca cuando abro la puerta...y lo hace inmediatamente...y al rato se detiene. Parece normal...

Saludos.


----------



## Alaen (Jul 9, 2019)

A ver.Y si te digo que luego de escuchar comentarios y datos..todo parece indicar que el compresor no tiene aceite..lo perdio y de alli el zumbido..recuerda que el motor va sumergido en aceite y elevado por varios muelles que tienen el nucleo en el centro,bien,puedes eliminar el congelador y hacerlo tu mismo con tuberia de cobre del mismo calibre mas o menos asi

o como se te ocurra..lo importante es salvar lo que puedas y darle un uso...por lo demas necesitas comprobar lo del aceite en el compresor ya con el congelador entubado puedes soldar todo limpiar el sistema y gasear.lo del termostato puede esperar a que consigas otro de otro equipo que encuentres.Suerte comentame


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 9, 2019)

Si la sonda del termostato esta con hielo..mal, asi no va a detectar la temperatura correctamente. El lugar donde esta colocada por el fabricante se deberia respetar, no es de vida o muerte pero para descartar posibles fallos, es mejor que este donde el fabricante la a colocado, siendo lo mas importante a la misma altura, ya que el frio baja siempre a la parte inferior y hay una variacion de temperatura en funcion de la altura. Si esta muy cerca de la pared donde se genera el hielo, puedes colocar algo que la separe un poco o simplemente para probar dejarla colgando mas o menos a la altura que esta y separada de la pared dos centimetros. Todo esto despues de descongelar.

Algo que puede producir el hielo en el interior que no mencione anteriormente es el tema del cierre de la puerta, es muy importante que la junta de la puerta cierre hermeticamente y tener la precaucion siempre de que se abre de que luego quede cerrada correctamente, ya que el aire caliente del exterior se convierte en hielo al entrar en contacto con la superficie donde se genera el frio. 
El dejar la puerta abierta mucho tiempo produce un aumento de la temperatura que luego va a costar su tiempo y energia de recuperar y la generacion de hielo en el interior.

Lo que comentas de que al abrir la puerta el compresor se enciende es normal, puede ser que el termostato este justo apunto de conectar el motor y al abrir sube la temperatura y lo conecta, o incluso en movimiento de abrir la puerta, al estar en el punto justo por simple casualidad, se cierran los contactos del termostato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2019)

Descongelá ese congelador (evaporador) con ventilador de pié !  Serán unos pocos minutos , y reemplazá ese termostato !


----------



## danimallen5 (Jul 10, 2019)

Como dicen los que entienden.. cambia el termostato, si es el problema, premio!! Si no lo es y sigue igual,  sin manómetros, gas, soldadura de plata, ovus y demás cosas no hay nada que hacer, fin de la historia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 10, 2019)

Si, ya esta decidido. Solo tengo que esperar que se vacie un poco la heladera para descongelarla y cambiarlo.


----------

